# Genomex Steriods...amazing stuff...anybody else tried there Tren ace.



## redhot (Oct 28, 2014)

I just purchased 10 bottles of  Genomex test and tren a from Pharma...I am very happy with this lab...what are your experiences??


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Shit is fire brah. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 28, 2014)

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 28, 2014)

I wanted to congratulations on your awesome first post.  NOT!

Perhaps you can scam a few newbies before you get banned......but not here because this community watches out for A$$ hats like you.

Now run along


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 28, 2014)

redhot said:


> I just purchased 10 bottles of  Genomex test and tren a from Pharma...I am very happy with this lab...what are your experiences??



Wow, really? I'm going to go order some now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## redhot (Oct 28, 2014)

bahahahha...ok don't want you to order...I did...just wanted to see what others thoughts on Geno are???...I guess that is not a good post...what you want to me to post about??? I can talk about anything regarding steroids.


----------



## redhot (Oct 28, 2014)

transcend...what do post about??? tell me something interesting about juice?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 28, 2014)

Never tried But My friend Rowdy Brad loves the shit


----------



## redhot (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Yaya...just wanted too know what people thought...am excited about results so far...tried many ug labs...so bad some good...so just wanted a little input!


----------



## Manski (Oct 28, 2014)

Where do I send all my rent money lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 28, 2014)

I was able to duplicate myself using genome splicing;
What's this genomex you speak of???


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Never tried But My friend Rowdy Brad loves the shit



Well, if Rowdy Brad says he loves it  I want a whole shitload of it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 29, 2014)

Why did u only buy 10, you should have purchased more.....


----------



## redhot (Oct 29, 2014)

bahahha too funny Flying Dragon...I should have ordered more...I am addicted too juice!


----------



## redhot (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anybody no if there is a way to reduce tren cough...I get it bad...diluting with other steroids...smaller needles??? plz an advice would be helpful...


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 29, 2014)

redhot said:


> Does anybody no if there is a way to reduce tren cough...I get it bad...diluting with other steroids...smaller needles??? plz an advice would be helpful...



Stop hitting veins when you pin...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2014)

redhot said:


> Does anybody no if there is a way to reduce tren cough...I get it bad...diluting with other steroids...smaller needles??? plz an advice would be helpful...


I use tren e and don't get it anymore. With ace it was at least every other pin. Sucks. I keep my mouth closed while shooting and for a while after. I take shallow slow breaths thru the nose with my head in my freezer. Dead serious. Put your head in the freezer. It works.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 29, 2014)

Should he close his eyes while in the freezer?  And what does one do during the time they have their head in the freezer?  Count chicken breasts? 






PillarofBalance said:


> I use tren e and don't get it anymore. With ace it was at least every other pin. Sucks. I keep my mouth closed while shooting and for a while after. I take shallow slow breaths thru the nose with my head in my freezer. Dead serious. Put your head in the freezer. It works.


----------



## bugman (Oct 29, 2014)

damn.. me an a friend just had this conversation 3 days ago.  he sticks his head in the freezer too.  drinks very cold water before the stick.  helps with the cough he says.  i've never found legit tren E so i cant say if that helps..  lol.  (damn it)


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 30, 2014)

whos geno? i dont know him.


----------

